# Older model CZ 75



## spudwrench (Jun 1, 2011)

I've seen some CZ 75 Czech police trade ins made in the mid 80's for sale. At 340 dollars are they a good buy or do I need to wait and get a newer model. I've really had to hold back as I think they look great but I'm a little hesitant to buy something that old over the internet. Thanks


----------



## drcook (Nov 16, 2009)

The older ones do not have the firing pin block. They are still decent pistols if you get one that is not wore out. Over on the CZ sponsored forum is a section devoted to the classic model 75

===>>>The Original CZ Forum - Index<<<===

I believe (key word believe) that parts for the older ones are harder to find than parts for the "B" models (B designates firing pin block),

If it was me, you can get a new one for for a little over a 100 more here CZ 75B PolyCoat 9mm 91102 they are on backorder though. There are some on gunbroker also and some in the pipelines

the CZ 85 is just a 75 with ambi-dextrous controls, here is one that is less expensive than those old imported ones

===>>>CZ 85 B 85B 9MM Pistol in Box Nice : Semi-auto at GunBroker.com<<<===

I have a hard time seeing links on this forum. I need to see if there are any settings to change, I stuck arrows around the links


----------



## spudwrench (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks drcook, I'm fairly new to handguns, been shooting all my life but just started with pistols and I've seen so many good postings about the 75 that I really want to try one. Like you said a little patience and " hands on" one to see if it fits. I guess I just needed someone to confirm my doubts. Thanks Spud


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

A Pre B model isn't a bad thing. A lot will depend on your intended use. 
For a carry or self defense, it might not be any ideal choice. It would still work however. 
From a collector standpoint, it might be worth grabbing. YMMV.
As many as were manufactured, parts for pre Bs should still be available, even if not growing on trees. Fortunately CZ 75s aren't delicate flowers.


----------

